# Indian Corn fed to Show Chickens



## Corn Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

My son raised Indian corn this year and has some left over. We had a guy tell us that people feed Indian corn to show chickens. He explained to us that it makes them healthier and have brighter feathers. Is this true? Does anyone want or need Indian corn for their chickens? We are located in Sullivan, IN Just curious


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never heard of that. I do know if you give them corn oil it will turn white chickens yellow. Just ask me how I know.

The issue with feeding whole corn is problems where the crop doesn't process it and they ended up with a crop that can't empty.


----------



## Corn Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Never heard of that. I do know if you give them corn oil it will turn white chickens yellow. Just ask me how I know.
> 
> The issue with feeding whole corn is problems where the crop doesn't process it and they ended up with a crop that can't empty.


Ok I was assuming they would grind the indian corn


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who would, the chickens or where you're getting the corn from? 

I don't know if they think that because the corn is multi colored that it will highlight the color in the feathers or what but that would be untrue. A little bit of oil in the their feed would give their feathers a bit more gloss. They sell Rooster Booster oil for that specific purpose. 

I've always fed my birds an animal protein based feed. That did the most for their feather production and gloss.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Indian corn is a flint corn which is harder than dent corn and is mostly considered an ornamental corn.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

glad to know someone is the corn expert here!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We grow Indian corn, it's harder then feed corn .definitely just for decoration










This the first picking I did. The 2nd was much better


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Very pretty! What is the green and yellow squash? ( gourds?)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The yellow and green are gourds, we threw some rotten ones in the back and they took off like crazy


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What do you use them for other than decoration? Just curious..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Just decorations for fall, then I toss the rotted ones in the back yard and they grow again in the summer


----------

